# Official Chicago Bulls NBA Draft Lottery Thread



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Who do you want? A guard? A big? Who do you think we will get? 

I don't know how credible this site is...

but http://nbadraftpress.com/2008mock.shtml

Has us picking *10. Chicago Bulls - O.J. Mayo (Freshman-SG) USC

*


> I find it harder each day to see Gordon wanting to be a Bull past this season and the Bulls wanting Gordon on their team past this season. The Bulls still will not have a low post presence on offense with this pick, but they get a guy that can finally create his own shot, which will open the floor up for all the jump shooters the Bulls have.


Personally I don't think he will make it to 10. I say if we trade someone by thursday, we need to draft their replacement. But otherwise I would like to see us draft a guard. We have enough young bigs in Tyrus, Noah, and Gray. 

/discuss


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DraftExpress has you taking Hibbert to fill the need of a consistent inside presence.

Draft.net has you taking Russel Westbrook (6-4 guard), who just came onto the scene recently, hasn't been on many mocks till very recent and I've never seen him play myself.

While it'd be great to draft a big who helps you inside immediately, I don't see the right inside player for the Bulls in this draft, so I'd go with a guard. I'm assuming Ben Gordon won't be here next season (is that what its looking like so far?), so OJ Mayo would be a great choice but i see him going around 6-8.

Havn't seen much of Nicholas Batum but at a late-lotto pick, he could be good value. Apparently Luol Deng is his mentor right now?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

No Hibbert


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> DraftExpress has you taking Hibbert to fill the need of a consistent inside presence.
> 
> Draft.net has you taking Russel Westbrook (6-4 guard), who just came onto the scene recently, hasn't been on many mocks till very recent and I've never seen him play myself.
> 
> ...


thanks for the idea for this thread by the way :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> thanks for the idea for this thread by the way :biggrin:


uh.. ur welcome~ :laugh:

I'm surprised you don't have one already actually. Maybe its just our board..

Anyway I agree with GB, I don't like Hibbert either. People been telling me I'm underrating him though, but I just don't see him as a good or special pick.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

nicolas batum will be a stud IMO
i would go roy hibbert


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I was right about Batum - Deng has been mentoring him and they've been good friends for a while now.
Lot of potential talent with this guy, his projections were;

Best Case - Grant Hill
Worst Case - Jamario Moon

Draft Express has him going at #11, so roughly around your pick. If Mayo (and obviously the other top guards) are gone, I'd take 6'8" SG Nicholas Batum, depending on how you deal with Gordon/Deng though.

Btw, whats the general feel with you guys right now - is the majority opinion that you'll sneak into the playoffs or miss out?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JNice says Batum reminds him of a _"Boris Diaw, but more athletic"_.
HKF says Batum reminds him of _"Josh Smith, but less athletic"_.
MemphisX says Batum reminds him of a _"smoother Rudy Gay"_.

just to add a few perspectives.

And RebelSun says Batum is _"probably the most underrated among projected high 1st-rounders this year"_.

I don't know why but I'm really liking Batum. Not sure if he's the pick for the Bulls though, only cause I don't kno if Batum + Deng would excel next to each other. They've played with each other before though, and for some reason I'd love to see Chicago draft Batum..

I'll stop on Batum now.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i would say batum is similar to rudy gay

i actually think we will make the playoffs and get the 4th spot

we are 7.5 games out of the 4th spot

the bulls are also a 2nd half team

once they get on that winning streak they are right in the race


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I didn't know you guys record was that bad.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rqsgD8ybQ00&feature=related

Longar Longar from OU

Second Round pick for the bulls...ohhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhh


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

So that Batum is being compared to the guy I wanted in the draft last year (Gay). No idea who this dude is, but I like that comparison. I have been hoping for Chase Budinger. He can hit the 3, is 6'7, extremely athletic....everything Gordon isn't (except the 3 of course). OJ Mayo is too short IMO, though he might be one that can defy the odds and be a playmaking SG in the NBA. I'm just so sick of watching Gordon struggle due to his size that I'd be leary of drafting Mayo now. The same can be said for Russell Westbrook, who NBADraft has us taking. I like the comparison of Monta Ellis, and a max rating in athleticism and quickness is very appealing, but for every Monta Ellis that makes it in the NBA, there are 1,000s of other little athletic guys that can't. 55% FT shooting from a PG/SG is PATHETIC though. 

Personally, I think we have all the players we really need long-term, except a SF. I think Kirk is more than adequate at PG. Thabo is a good SG, especially defensively. Tyrus should become a star at PF if he gets the PT and development. Noah, though I dno't like him, should be a serviceable center. Deng is always injured at SF, and Nocioni is a chucker. We need a scoring G to go along with Hinrich/Sefolosha, a SF to replace Deng, and maybe a PF/C to rotate with Tyrus/Noah. My ranking of our needs would be in this order:

SG/SF (Budinger/Batum/Gallinari....dark horses/later picks - Bill Walker, Brandon Rush)
PF/C (Jordan....Kosta Koufus if we have a mid round or later pick. Hansborough if he's BPA, but I think he's too short and not athletic enough to play post in the NBA..he gets blocked often enough in college)
PG/SG (Russell Westbrook/OJ Mayo)

Ideally we'd get a Rudy Gay or Vince Carter TYPE of player on the wing, or a Dwight Howard/Amare Stoudemire TYPE of post player. I want a tall wing that can slash and handle the ball, or a post that is a great rebounder/dunker/athlete.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not that psyched about Batum. His euroleague stats are pretty poor, and that scares me off quite a bit.

As for the draft, I think we'll be picking 16th, so I don't think most of these guys will be available.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

As a side note, I know it's true of DX, and I imagine it's true of other places.. 

Mock's at this point usually don't take into account team needs. They are just a ranking of player values until post-lottery when the actual order is set.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Deng is always injured at SF,


Deng played 82 games last year, 78 the year before, and a late-season wrist injury in his rookie year. Seems premature to say "always."

That being said, I'm not doctor, but tendonitis in the Achilles worries me.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

To me, Deng has always been over-rated, and he's injured a hell of a lot. I have absolutely no qualms about trading him, and would definitely do so if we got a high pick or could S&T for Josh Smith or something like that.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Playing in games at 100%, and being in games but injured and ineffective are 2 different things too. He seems to be dinged up a lot more than your average 22 year old, and the last couple years seems to be a major wuss.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

lol, Jack


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> lol, Jack


yes, sir?


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

How about Blake Griffin for the bulls? Being from Europe I don't watch any college games, but this guys seems to be a nice pick up. The Chicago Tribune keeps hinting Tyrus Thomas will be shopped this summer (e.g. in the game article of today), leaving us again very thin in the frontcourt (only Noah and the expiring contract of Gooden, for some reason I can't picture Gray as a decent prospect)

Griffin is said to be a guy that gives his 100%, is producing as a college freshman and has lots of potential. Could Griffin be our inside offense to be? Can anybody with some knowledge of the guy elaborate? Thanks

Let's hope Charlotte strings together a couple of wins, and we aren't stupid enough to win more games than Jersey and Indiana. This way we'd probably be picking 8th, giving us a legit chance at drafting Griffin (assuming he declares offcourse)

Oh yeah, and if we somehow end up winning the lottery I'd love us to grab Derrick Rose. I have a feeling he'll be the next great point guard in the league. You'd be crazy to pass that up. Beasley - likened to Carmelo Anthony by NBADraft.net - is less appealing to me

And now I'm finally posting again.. Does anybody have any insight on JaVale McGee? In an article in The Tribune of about 2 weeks ago (I think) Sam Smith was very big on this guy. Does anybody know him?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

What do you guys think of Love?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

andras said:


> And now I'm finally posting again.. Does anybody have any insight on JaVale McGee? In an article in The Tribune of about 2 weeks ago (I think) Sam Smith was very big on this guy. Does anybody know him?


This kid- JaVale McGee has some skils as shown in the video on this link

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/javalemcgee.html

He may climb up in the draft considering his size...Good genes too which will help him adjust to the league

What he shows in this video in terms of size, range speed, and moves would definitely put him above Roy Hibbert in my drafting order.
IMO Hibbert is a slightly more athletic Aaron Gray w/o Gray's IQ for the game


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

andras said:


> How about Blake Griffin for the bulls? Being from Europe I don't watch any college games, but this guys seems to be a nice pick up. The Chicago Tribune keeps hinting Tyrus Thomas will be shopped this summer (e.g. in the game article of today), leaving us again very thin in the frontcourt (only Noah and the expiring contract of Gooden, for some reason I can't picture Gray as a decent prospect)
> 
> Griffin is said to be a guy that gives his 100%, is producing as a college freshman and has lots of potential. Could Griffin be our inside offense to be? Can anybody with some knowledge of the guy elaborate? Thanks
> 
> ...



Good post. I suspect if Griffin comes out he would go earlier than #9, but you never know. I didn't think Noah would last to #9 last year but he did.

I agree about Rose. He is the stud of the draft. I like him better than Beasley. Rose is probably the quickest and most powerful point guard I have seen come out of college in ages. Combine the strength of Deron Williams,the speed of Chris Paul and the intelligence of both of these guys and I can't see how a team could pass him up. 

Don't know much about McGee except from what I read and he sounds pretty good.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i saw a clip of mcgee on nbadraft.net, this guy is ridiculously atheltic for a 7 footer.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I would try to trade down to get a shot at Rose but thats a looooonnnngggg Shot, but we might be able to send Deng and Thomas/NOah to NY for the #5 pick which I would use on Mayo and with the 9th pick I would go with Love or Jordan. 

If we come out of this draft with Mayo and Love we would have a A+ draft. 

C- Love/Gray
PF-Gooden/ Thomas
SF- Thabo
SG- Mayo/Gordon
PG- Hinrich


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

A lineup of:

Love/Thomas/Thabo/Mayo/Hinrich

and Gordon/Gooden on the bench would be quite entertaining.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

THEbigO said:


> A lineup of:
> 
> Love/Thomas/Thabo/Mayo/Hinrich
> 
> and Gordon/Gooden on the bench would be quite entertaining.


You'd be small up front... Love isn't exactly an elite athlete or a 7 footer... I think he's a 4 in the NBA, and Tyrus is too small to play center too...

I actually think Love would be entertaining to have around... but I wouldn't ship Noah out to get him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

THEbigO said:


> A lineup of:
> 
> Love/Thomas/Thabo/Mayo/Hinrich
> 
> and Gordon/Gooden on the bench would be quite entertaining.


Love is someone who can really be a pressence in the post, hes a beast of man who has a good skillset around the Basket, hes someone who can give you everything that Noah can give you but can also become a legit post threat.

Mayo is someone with superstar potential and an NBA ready Game, if he can shoot the ball at a decent clip lets say 44% there should be no reason why Mayo could not average 19-20 ppg as a rookie.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> You'd be small up front... Love isn't exactly an elite athlete or a 7 footer... I think he's a 4 in the NBA, and Tyrus is too small to play center too...
> 
> I actually think Love would be entertaining to have around... but I wouldn't ship Noah out to get him.


Love I think will do well on his own, he will eat up the less skilled bigs in the league and he has the size to bang with the taller but not bigger 7 footers in the league. Kevin Love has a HUGE body, at 6'9 270 pounds Its going to be very hard to move this guy around in the post.

Outside of Howard and Sheed I dont know who else in the east would take advantage of Love in the post.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kevin Love? Wow, I know I am biased as a USC fan, but Love is one of those really great College players who doesn't transistion well to the NBA. If he's less than 6'9" as whispered, he's gonna be too small.


Here's to hoping the lottery balls bounce our way.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

If we stay where we are, I look at trading Hinrich and the pick to get up into the top 5.

Gotta, gotta get a slippery quick PG out of this draft. I have a feeling though that the chips will fall our way this time and we won't need to.

(and yes, I'd trade KH anyway. Time for a new backcourt)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Love would be perfect for a team that likes to get out and run. If I'm Golden State I give up a lot to draft this guy. The way I look at it, we're tied into a couple of guys that probably won't be going anywhere...

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Larry Hughes
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Drew Gooden
C-Joakim Noah

Unless we can trade Hinrich+Deng for an Arenas or similar player, I can't see anything really changing on that front. Assuming we take Deng over Gordon (which seems the best bet at this point), we'd have on the bench,

Thabo/Nocioni/Tyrus/Gray

The ideal situation would be to draft a quick PG who can get to the rim and allow us to relegate Hinrich to the combo guard off the bench role he's suited for. I'm not sure if there is any PG in the draft that is ready to play though. Either way, I'm looking at Darren Collison, D.J. Augustin, or Russell Westbrook with my pick. I'd love to get Derrick Rose, but we'd have to trade up to probably #2 or #3 to get him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Love would be perfect for a team that likes to get out and run. If I'm Golden State I give up a lot to draft this guy. The way I look at it, we're tied into a couple of guys that probably won't be going anywhere...
> 
> PG-Kirk Hinrich
> SG-Larry Hughes
> ...



I wonder how Hinrich would reach to being benched... he's always seemed to be a 'team first' guy but he also hasn't had much to gripe about given his seemingly permanent placement in the starting lineup.

Although, we play Ben Gordon 30 minutes a game off the bench now, i see no reason why we couldn't do the same with a pass-first PG... certainly having Thabo and Larry Hughes around gives you some options. I agree it is a need... I would love to get a guy in the Mike Conley mold... the kind of guy that seems to be able to get wherever he wants to on the court whenever he wants to (see: Steve Nash, Jason Kidd, Chris Paul)... even if whatever we get falls short of those guys (which they probably would) it would help our offense...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I wonder how Hinrich would reach to being benched... he's always seemed to be a 'team first' guy but he also hasn't had much to gripe about given his seemingly permanent placement in the starting lineup.
> 
> Although, we play Ben Gordon 30 minutes a game off the bench now, i see no reason why we couldn't do the same with a pass-first PG... certainly having Thabo and Larry Hughes around gives you some options. I agree it is a need... I would love to get a guy in the Mike Conley mold... the kind of guy that seems to be able to get wherever he wants to on the court whenever he wants to (see: Steve Nash, Jason Kidd, Chris Paul)... even if whatever we get falls short of those guys (which they probably would) it would help our offense...


It won't be because we don't have options. All of these guys fit that mold and all should be available when we pick.

Darren Collison
D.J. Augustin
Ty Lawson

But each one has his problems. Collison is injury prone and is a streaky shooter. Augustin is too short to get in the lane and be effective. Lawson won't be able to knock down the NBA 3 with any consistency. Our best bet, since even the original heathens like myself have converted and admitted to needing a star, is to try and trade Hirnich, Tyrus, and our pick to trade up and grab Derrick Rose. Or pray the lotto balls bounce our way.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, I'm thinking Rose is the real deal... I'm excited to see some of these guys play this weekend.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GOsh I dont know who to take #1 Rose or Beasley, but OMFG Rose has elevated his game to wholenother LEVEL in the tournament. 

Rose looked like Jordan against UCLA today.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not even holding out hope that anybody will trade us their pick. Rose is the real deal man. Westbrook looked good today too, but he's just a more explosive version of Hinrich and doesn't really solve our need for a true PG and like Hinrich and Gordon he's too small to play the 2. Right now if we end up with pick #9, I'd be all in favor of packaging the pick plus Tyrus plus Hinrich or Nocioni for a borderline All-Star. If not, then I'm taking Augustin I suppose. Mayo is too short and doesn't have the right mind to be a Kobe-level player. Nobody is trading their pick if they have a shot at Beasley or Rose. No one else in the draft has star talent. A lot of good players like Eric Gordon, the Lopez brothers, Kevin Love, and some others but outside of Beasley and Rose there isn't a superduperstar.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i would try trading hinrich nocioni and our lottery pick for top 2 to get derrick rose and their ugly contracts


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

liekomgj4ck said:


> What do you guys think of Love?


Love sucks.. not the player, though. He is okay.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Love sucks.. not the player, though. He is okay.


Diener=MVP, yezzur!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> i would try trading hinrich nocioni and our lottery pick for top 2 to get derrick rose and their ugly contracts


Nobody is going to give up Rose unless your willing to trade a superstar for the pick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> [strike]Love sucks[/strike].. not the player, though. He is okay.


Love _stinks_.

Really now, get it right.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Love _stinks_.
> 
> Really now, get it right.


Sometimes it's messy too. 

This thread should be bumped, our next event is the draft in May.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

When is the draft lottery?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

May 20th


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> May 20th


:no: yet we only have 4 pages in our draft thread


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't feel bad the Grizz one only has four and was made like two weeks before yours.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Don't feel bad the Grizz one only has four and was made like two weeks before yours.


Who are you hoping the Grizzlies draft? I hope the Bulls trade their pick away honestly.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :no: yet we only have 4 pages in our draft thread


I think a lot of it has to do with picking in the late lottery... or not knowing when we're going to pick. Kind of hard to run through all of the hypothetical possibilities


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Who are you hoping the Grizzlies draft? I hope the Bulls trade their pick away honestly.


D. Rose all the way eace:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I say we draft the best player at that spot.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I say we draft the best player at that spot.


Yeah, best player available seems the most logical move... Paxson has nearly drafted a PG, SG, SF, PF, and C in that order since '03... at this point we have youth everywhere and no position that really jumps out as a "strength" (with the possible exception of small forward). 

So yeah... BPA... TBF, anybody you particularly care for that might be around when pick 9 rolls around?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> I say we draft the best player at that spot.


and trade him away? :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Yeah, best player available seems the most logical move... Paxson has nearly drafted a PG, SG, SF, PF, and C in that order since '03... at this point we have youth everywhere and no position that really jumps out as a "strength" (with the possible exception of small forward).
> 
> So yeah... BPA... TBF, anybody you particularly care for that might be around when pick 9 rolls around?


I dont have a preference, yet. As the draft approaches and especially after the draft lottery it will change no doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> and trade him away? :biggrin:


Possible! 

Depends on where we pick, who it is, and if there are any takers!


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

to get this thread going a little bit...

say we hire d'antoni. his offense would be great for this team. tyrus and noah can both run the floor and be our poor mans amare and marion. gordon would get a lot of open threes on the break ala raja bell. hughes can run, hinrich can run, gooden can run. i really hope this happens. 

assuming it does go down this way. who in this draft would you like to add to the lineup?

hinrich/thabo
thabo/hughes
deng/nocioni
tyrus/gooden
noah/gray

this is my lineup assuming gordon does not get resigned.
i think oj mayo is a very similar player to larry hughes. i dont really want that. i like batum, love, beasely, rose, bayless.

i know i rambled a little here, but the point is who do you want if we hire d'antoni? do you think deng and gordon will be resigned?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

THEbigO said:


> to get this thread going a little bit...
> 
> say we hire d'antoni. his offense would be great for this team. tyrus and noah can both run the floor and be our poor mans amare and marion. gordon would get a lot of open threes on the break ala raja bell. hughes can run, hinrich can run, gooden can run. i really hope this happens.
> 
> ...


You know who I'd want if we hired D'antoni? 

Dwayne Wade. 

He would be killer in a run and gun offense. You might as well give him 30 FT attempts before the starting lineups are even announced.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

What do people think of Kevin Love?

If we draft him will he fit in with our front court?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> What do people think of Kevin Love?
> 
> If we draft him will he fit in with our front court?


I'm interested in the pre-draft measurements on Love... if he is really a legit 6'10", which is how they list him at UCLA (as opposed to most draft sites, which list him at 6'9"), then I'd definitely be interested at the #9 pick.

When you pick in the late lottery you have to adjust the expectations a little bit... and so I don't mean to say that Love is a perfect prospect by any means... he apparently gets his shot blocked relatively frequently, and his lateral quickness has been questioned. I can't imagine him being much of a defender in the NBA.

That being said, the man can pass and shoot with touch... and it wouldn't kill us to have a skilled big man we can throw it to in the post. He looks strong as an ox, which is a good thing for a true freshman in college... I've also been very impressed with his footwork. He throws a beautiful outlet pass (which, especially if we hire D'Antonio") may help us get out and run more. He seems like he would compliment guys like Noah and Tyrus Thomas very well... 

Honestly, I'm a little worried about a perceived lack of athleticism... but you can't deny what he accomplished in a major conference as an 18 year old. Right now he's a guy I hope we take a serious look at.


Here he is breaking the backboard in High School:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZpljX-jnFk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZpljX-jnFk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Here he is throwing in goofy half-court and full court shots: (something Rasheed does very well... if he can play like 'Sheed, sign me up!)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1z2sFmrR7bc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1z2sFmrR7bc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Here he is putting up 26 and 11 against Arizona

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TQkWr8tQ3Q&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TQkWr8tQ3Q&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

THEbigO said:


> to get this thread going a little bit...
> 
> say we hire d'antoni. his offense would be great for this team. tyrus and noah can both run the floor and be our poor mans amare and marion. gordon would get a lot of open threes on the break ala raja bell. hughes can run, hinrich can run, gooden can run. i really hope this happens.
> 
> ...


The team is incomplete if Gordon is not resigned. That means, he was signed and traded. I really dont see us letting him walk. He is restricted.


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

Is there someone out there that can be had in a sign and trade?

I've heard a lot of Tracy McGrady and Gilbert Arenas talk.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Nicolas Batum - should be our guy .*


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

THEbigO said:


> Is there someone out there that can be had in a sign and trade?
> 
> I've heard a lot of Tracy McGrady and Gilbert Arenas talk.


I would love that.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

At the risk of getting flamed.

If Paxson thinks Ben Gordon is unlikely to sign with us long term would you be willing to trade for a high pick and take O.J. Mayo? 

Yes that makes us younger, but our backcourt needs a restructure. Hinrich, Mayo and Thabo would give you three guys that play D, you have size in the back court and hopefully better ball handling and play making.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

darlets said:


> At the risk of getting flamed.
> 
> If Paxson thinks Ben Gordon is unlikely to sign with us long term would you be willing to trade for a high pick and take O.J. Mayo?
> 
> Yes that makes us younger, but our backcourt needs a restructure. Hinrich, Mayo and Thabo would give you three guys that play D, you have size in the back court and hopefully better ball handling and play making.


What would we trade to move up? 

I've wanted to be impressed by Mayo... but when I've seen him play he looks like Jamal Crawford at best.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

darlets said:


> At the risk of getting flamed.
> 
> If Paxson thinks Ben Gordon is unlikely to sign with us long term would you be willing to trade for a high pick and take O.J. Mayo?
> 
> Yes that makes us younger, but our backcourt needs a restructure. Hinrich, Mayo and Thabo would give you three guys that play D, you have size in the back court and hopefully better ball handling and play making.


I agree that our backcourt needs a restructure. If I were drafting third I would consider Bayless or Mayo. However, assuming that both would be gone by then I would take a close look at Westbrook at #9. He really opened up my eyes during the tournament. I would rather take him than use an asset to trade-up to get Mayo. Unless, of course, Mayo totally blew me away during a work-out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I really have no idea who's really in this draft other than the top 2, i think i need to get updated with Doug's bullsbeat podcasts. 

Oh well there is Mayo, I'm in favor of him.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

has Hibbert's stock dropped that much?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

fuzznuts said:


> has Hibbert's stock dropped that much?


Wow I completely forgot Hibbert was even in this draft..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he went from top 3 to 20's... should've left last season.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Dornado said:


> What would we trade to move up?


I was suggesting Gordon. If Paxson and him couldn't see eye to eye on his future role and Gordon was adamant he wanted to star Paxson might cash him in for a pick. (Yes a lot of if's)


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This is kinda off topic as I don't think we'll draft another tweener guard but has anyone seen
Russell Westbrook play and care to share their thoughts on him?

Seems like a good pick up with a mid round pick.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Russell-Westbrook-5062/


oh and he likes to dunk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FP0ua5xFw4


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I haven't heard any talk about him on the Bulls forum lately, but do you guys like Mayo? Think we could even land him?


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

From what I have seen of Mayo, it's kind of weird. The kid looks to have all the moves and skills, but somehow the shots just end up being bricks. It's kind of like Larry Hughes.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I haven't heard any talk about him on the Bulls forum lately, but do you guys like Mayo? Think we could even land him?


I'm curious about the guy going off reading some draft sites. But the two posters here that have seem him play and have given their comments don't seem overly high on him. Thanks to JPTurbo and Dornado for their opinions.

It's an interesting scenario if we land the 3rd pick. Who do we take?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

we dont need OJ mayo. we have larry hughes. only way we should go after him is if we trade hughes to move up and im not sure if id want to do that necessarily. id still take mayo but my ideal player is KEVIN LOVE or that green kid out of syracuse.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

darlets said:


> This is kinda off topic as I don't think we'll draft another tweener guard but has anyone seen
> Russell Westbrook play and care to share their thoughts on him?
> 
> Seems like a good pick up with a mid round pick.
> ...


I liked what I saw of Russell Westbrook. Will be a great defender in the NBA. Awesome athletic ability and size for a PG.

I just really can't gauge if he has NBA level skills to play PG effectively.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Deke said:


> we dont need OJ mayo. we have larry hughes. only way we should go after him is if we trade hughes to move up and im not sure if id want to do that necessarily. id still take mayo but my ideal player is KEVIN LOVE or that green kid out of syracuse.


Kevin Love would be interesting, but the guy MUST be 6'10 if we spend a lottery pick on him. I really like his skills -- undoubtedly NBA level passing, post scoring, and shooting skills. Definitely strong enough to play in the post. 

He'd be an interesting mix with the athleticism of Tyrus & Noah. We'd probably want to trade Drew Gooden.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deke said:


> we dont need OJ mayo. we have larry hughes. only way we should go after him is if we trade hughes to move up and im not sure if id want to do that necessarily. id still take mayo but my ideal player is KEVIN LOVE or that green kid out of syracuse.


another chucker? oh god! that'd be horrible, haha.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I liked what I saw of Russell Westbrook. Will be a great defender in the NBA. Awesome athletic ability and size for a PG.
> 
> I just really can't gauge if he has NBA level skills to play PG effectively.


He got some serious lurrrrrrrrrrve in the realgm mock draft. The guy is a late bloomer. So his especially hard to gauge.

"8. Russell Westbrook
Combo Guard. UCLA

Westbrook may very well be the best athlete in this year’s draft and is probably the best defender. He won the Pac-10 Defensive Player of the Year award over senior Kyle Weaver and teammate Darren Collison. He is a lockdown, suffocating on-ball defender and will be so immediately upon his arrival in the NBA. He is so quick laterally and is also incredibly strong. Westbrook will also be a very good help defender, particularly as a shotblocker at the guard position.

He needs to reel in many aspects of his offensive game, but he has shown flashes of great sophistication as a shooter, dribbler and passer. He can create space off the dribble for his jumper and can also beat his man to get into the lane at will where he is a superb finisher. When he gets the ball into the paint, he is patient and controlled.

His closing speed when he gets closer to the basket is more impressive than any other player in this draft and he is already a YouTube dunk legend. He will never be a great perimeter shooter, but he should become a mid-range star in the Dwyane Wade mold if he just relaxes his mechanics slightly.

HOF: 12% All-Star: 45% Starter: 90% Rotation Player: 95%"


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> another chucker? oh god! that'd be horrible, haha.


at least when he chucks they go in. we need some kind of inside scoring. green or love would help us immensely even as soon as next year. if they could give us 10 ppg(which is feasible) it will make a world of difference.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Love seems like the guy. Bring him of the bench for scoring and rebounding.

Gooden and Love provide the scoring and rebounding
Noah can provide defence and rebounding. (Hopefully TT can come to the party as well.)

Should be the fall back plan for Paxson if he can't pull of a trade or gets lucky and lands a higher pick 

If all we do is add Love though we'd be really hoping Gooden, TT or Deng really steps it up next year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

darlets said:


> He got some serious lurrrrrrrrrrve in the realgm mock draft. The guy is a late bloomer. So his especially hard to gauge.
> 
> "8. Russell Westbrook
> Combo Guard. UCLA
> ...



Physically speaking, he definitely reminds me alot of Dwayne Wade. But there are SO MANY talented athletes who have become busts in the NBA for whatever reason. I get worried that he'll just blow offensively at the next level. Will he have the confidence and intuition to put the ball in the hole consistently? Those are qualities that you really can't teach. Wade isn't the best shooter by any stretch, but he has an intuitive knack for scoring. I haven't seen that quality in Westbrook at all, and I'm not sure he has the natural PG vision or playmaking to contribute offensively in other areas. Hope I'm wrong though, I like alot of things about Westbrook. I just have my doubts.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mike McGraw has a run down of possible big men draftees for the Bulls:



> Two obvious needs for the Bulls are point guard and a big man. The only point guard who figures to be a candidate at No. 9 is Texas' 5-foot-11 D.J. Augustin.
> 
> But there are a boatload of big men with low-lottery potential. Most are college freshmen who kept a low profile last season. So here's a rundown of some possibilities for the Bulls:
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=193359


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> Mike McGraw has a run down of possible big men draftees for the Bulls:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=193359


I'd say of that group of big men, my order is as follows:

1. Love
2. Kosta Koufus (I'm an OSU homer, so a bit biased... but I really like his potential)
3. Deandre Jordan.... I know the guy is a project, but how can you watch this and not be intrigued:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RGW0zoGGpvQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RGW0zoGGpvQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

4. Anthony Randolph
5(a) Javale McGee - this kid really looks like he runs well for a 7 footer... I don't have much info on him though

5(b). Roy Hibbert - 7'2" is still 7'2". If Aaron Gray can be effective in the NBA I think Hibbert can... big guys get crowded in the college game... I think Hibbert will be a decent pro.

I don't know enough about the others to have an opinion on them.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> 5(b). Roy Hibbert - 7'2" is still 7'2". If Aaron Gray can be effective in the NBA I think Hibbert can... big guys get crowded in the college game... I think Hibbert will be a decent pro.


Agreed. At worst, he's serviceable in the mold of Brendan Haywood. Thing is, Hibbert has some nice skills that Haywood doesn't have, in terms of passing & shooting. 

Count me on board the Kevin Love train, so long as he measures out as I think/hope he will. If he can play the center position even in spurts, with measurements of maybe 6'10, he would be an excellent complement to Tyrus & Noah. If not, I think we've gotta choose from the large selection of quality PG's, e.g. Westbrook, Augustin, Collison, etc.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kevin Love better get on a stretching machine and grow to 6'10...6'11".

It's amazing, so many wanted to pass on Aldridge, but he was (and is) alot better than Love.

This off-season is gonna be a long one.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Kevin Love better get on a stretching machine and grow to 6'10...6'11".
> 
> It's amazing, so many wanted to pass on Aldridge, but he was (and is) alot better than Love.
> 
> This off-season is gonna be a long one.


I was a supporter of taking aldridge, but I never felt like I was in a minority... I think a lot of us realized there was a need for a back to the basket player.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not to debate too much here, but is Love really that similar to Aldridge? 

I don't consider Aldridge a low-post presence by any stretch. He strikes me as a taller Luol Deng, where his bread and butter in the 10-15 footer, with some layups and the occasional post-up mixed in. He's very skinny and doesn't exactly make a living in the post from what I've seen.

Kevin Love on the other hand is a purebred post player. His entire game is predicated on strength, footwork, and post skills.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Kevin Love would be interesting, but the guy MUST be 6'10 if we spend a lottery pick on him. I really like his skills -- undoubtedly NBA level passing, post scoring, and shooting skills. Definitely strong enough to play in the post.
> 
> He'd be an interesting mix with the athleticism of Tyrus & Noah. We'd probably want to trade Drew Gooden.


I actually like an eventual front 3 of Noah, Love and Deng 

Gray is the 2nd post option , Thomas is the forward reserve across both spots 

This leaves Drew Gooden and Andres Nocioni out in the open who I would deal for Michael Redd 

This also leaves Ben Gordon without a job who I would deal to New York with Larry Hughes ( both of whom would be fits for D'Antoni ) for David Lee, Quentin Richardson and Malik Rose ( expiring ) 

This would be part of a 3 way deal that sent Richardson and Cedric Simmons on to Orlando for Tony Battie and JJ Redick 

And yes if we could bust these moves I would bring back Chris Duhon

*

Noah
Love
Deng
Redd
Hinrich

bench

Gray
Lee
Thomas
Sefolosha 
Redick 
Duhon

Battie
M Rose

*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Well, tomorrow night's the night. 1.7% chance.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Problem is Love is very small for an NBA Power Forward and even thinking he can play C is rediculous.


This year, unless the balls bounce our way, let's package the pick and get a starter in here.

All the guys being mentioned at 9 or later are 15-20 mintue a night guys.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the idea of Chicago making a package with the pick for some star power. That is if the pick is out of the top 2.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

John Jackson looks at the possible top ten picks:



> 1. MICHAEL BEASLEY, Kansas State, PF, 6-9, 235 (freshman): Whether Beasley or Memphis' Derrick Rose goes first will be determined by the biggest need of the lottery winner, power forward or point guard. Beasley was the best player during college basketball's regular season and can inside or outside.
> 
> 2. DERRICK ROSE, Memphis, PG, 6-3, 205 (freshman): The Chicago native had a spectacular run in leading the Tigers to the championship game of the NCAA tournament. He's been compared to Deron Williams and Chris Paul and won't drop below second.
> 
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/957942,earlybull051908.article


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i had a dream we won the lottery. what will you do if we win it?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I actually like an eventual front 3 of Noah, Love and Deng
> 
> Gray is the 2nd post option , Thomas is the forward reserve across both spots
> 
> ...


where do i sign?
i like all proposed trades!

i my opinion redick is underated, he as great potential as a spot up shooter, like kerr.
redick is like gordon minus the bulk and the lane driving ability.
is value is pretty low, pax could get him for basicaly nothing.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Deke said:


> i had a dream we won the lottery. what will you do if we win it?


there should be no doubt that pax would take the hometown kid d-rose.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Problem is Love is very small for an NBA Power Forward and even thinking he can play C is rediculous.


I'm not sure that's really been proven yet. He's listed as 6'10 in some places which is average to above-average for NBA PF's. Even if he is 6'9, that's still big enough. 

The way I see it, if Brad Miller can play center as well as he does, then Kevin Love can do it even better at PF. And in today's NBA, is any guy playing C really that ridiculous? Especially one as strong as Love is?


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I actually like an eventual front 3 of Noah, Love and Deng
> 
> Gray is the 2nd post option , Thomas is the forward reserve across both spots
> 
> ...


Intriguing, but I don't think Q and Simmons gets you Battie and Redick. I understand they actually like Battie a bit, and Q has major questions. Salary filler is needed too.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> there should be no doubt that pax would take the hometown kid d-rose.


man i would be so ****ing pissed if we took rose. pax probably would though. he only takes guys who play in the final 4.

we need a scoring big man, and knowing pax he'd pass on beasley who will probably be like the next barkley in terms of scoring lol.

plus considering we have duhon-gordon-and hinrich who are all pgs.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> plus considering we have duhon-gordon-and hinrich who are all pgs.


rose is as good as any of the three of those, right now, before having even played in the nba; while he doesn't have gordon's scoring chops, he's light years beyond BG in ball distribution and defense. if the bulls get the #1 and DON'T take rose, i'll be highly pissed. 2 of the 3 of those 3 will be moved if rose is selected. thabo is the only player exempt from being moved if rose comes on board.

a top notch point will make noah, gray, thomas, gooden, and deng look like the players we all wish them to be. i can't see paxson not going for the pg over the big in this draft. as well, it's a virtual certainty that some of the guards will not be back (cough, *larryhughes*, cough

beasely's a good player, but only if he's the #2 pick and rose is off the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a dream last night we decided to send off Ben Gordon. Luol Deng is here to stay.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deke said:


> man i would be so ****ing pissed if we took rose. pax probably would though. he only takes guys who play in the final 4.
> 
> we need a scoring big man, and knowing pax he'd pass on beasley who will probably be like the next barkley in terms of scoring lol.
> 
> plus considering we have duhon-gordon-and hinrich who are all pgs.


How many bigs are we supposed to develop?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Love is a nice rotational guy. Can he play spot minutes at C, I guess. We've played worse there. 

As for strength, yeah, against college twigs. His shot was blocked alot in the post when bigger guys guarded him. 

I guess my problem is that I want a difference maker. Unless we get top 2, I'm not seeing it. Thus my desire to package it and get a difference maker. Who? unfortuntaely, it's too early to tell who's gonna be available.

I'd certainly package it with anyone to get Melo.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> How many bigs are we supposed to develop?



Our problem is that none of our players at any position have truly "developed". Deng is the closest and he still has a ways to go.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2008 NBA Draft Lottery Preview



> Even though general manager *John Paxson* will not be in Secaucus, New Jersey for the drawing (EVP-Business Operations *Steve Schanwald* will be on hand), you can be sure he will be watching with aspirations of Michael Beasley or Derrick Rose in a Bulls uniform next year.


Schanwald looks like an interesting fellow, I hope he gets lucky tonight...



> During his first season (1987), the Bulls began a 610-game streak of consecutive sellouts which ended in November of 2000 – the third longest streak in NBA history … the Bulls sold over 12,400,000 tickets during its streak, compared to Portland (10,370,360 tickets over 814 consecutive games), and Boston (9,857,180 tickets over 662 games) …


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery2008/mockdraft

I just played lottery.

#1: Knicks
#2: Grizzlies
#3: Timberwolves
Bulls: 9th pick


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

wierd ironic trade idea.

david lee for tyrus thomas

with D'antoni in NY they need a guy who is a real athlete plus he is supposedly enamored with Tyrus and not so much with lee, Lee is a superior player at this point and more consistent, Paxson apperently likes him , he wanted him instead lottery protection which turned into tyrus some months later.

the knicks have a dumb idea of going for cap space in 2010, so paying david lee is probably out of the question , but tyrus becomes a rfa that summer , they can go for FA's and then resign tyrus . 

the bulls appear to be in the business of developing too many players in the post (gray , tyrus and noah) Lee is more of a finished product...for cap purposes it may have to be expanded maybe a S&T of fred jones .


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Da Grinch said:


> wierd ironic trade idea.
> 
> david lee for tyrus thomas
> 
> ...


I'm probably the only one, but I'd rather keep Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! Top three!


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Woooooohooooo!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Beasley Is A Bull, Beasley Is A Bull!!!


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

wow..congrats


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

More Found Money


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

We gotta send taller guys to the draft.

YEAH! Top TWO!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh my GOSH


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Holyyyy crap.

No way.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Ommmgggggg Orgasmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

#1!!! oh my lawd


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!

#1 Pick....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Let the BEASLEY VS. ROSE DEBATE BEGIN


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Congrats! I did not see this coming, nor do I think anyone did.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Let the BEASLEY VS. ROSE DEBATE BEGIN


This could tear this board asunder. 

ROSE OR DIE!


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

Unbelievable. Bring Rose home.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

We needed something to shake things up and get the team's head right again. Maybe this will do it.

I wonder what John Paxson is thinking right now. 

Congratulations Bulls Fans! OUTSTANDING


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations!! I know how it feels after last year and the Blazers winning the 1st pick. Now maybe we can trade for Hinrich if you pick Rose. j/k


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where "1.7% Chance Of Winning The Lottery - And Winning It" Happens


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

YESSS  I jumped off my couch and started screaming.. scaring all of my guests away... Oh well... So excited!!


----------



## frozen_hamburger (May 12, 2008)

Congrat from Portland. I'm glad the top 2 went to the east.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys are so lucky bring on Mr. Rose!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah, man, that was great.:clap::clap2::biggrin::yay::cheer::cheer::twave::mob::rbanana::gbanana::rock:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Congrats guys. Pick either Beasley or Rose and you've got a winner. I'll guess we'll take your leftovers. That works for me. Anything is better than Brook Lopez.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

someone slap me please!!!!

i'm laughing, crying, shaking and having goosebumps!!!

this is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::lol::lol::clap::clap::clap::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::smoothcriminal:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Congrats guys. Pick either Beasley or Rose and you've got a winner. I'll guess we'll take your leftovers. That works for me. Anything is better than Brook Lopez.


And that was the big thing for me. The #3 pick may have helped as far as a trade, but none of Brook Lopez, O.J. Mayo, Eric Gordon, Jerryd Bayless, that Italian guy, or anybody else screamed "superduper" star to me. Rose does. Beasley unfortunately may be a next-gen Derrick Coleman. But I can't really complain if we do take Beasley.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Philomath said:


> I wonder what John Paxson is thinking right now.


He'd better be thinking: Derrick Rose.

He'd also better be thinking about how to consolidate some of our backcourt into a trade.

Rose is an instant upgrade over Hinrich (Despite ANY notion on this board to the contrary AND despite his near olympian status), but he doesn't solve the backcourt problem. We still have to find a way to get rid of any combination of Gordon (who I suddenly feel A TON Better about potentially moving), Hinrich, and Hughes.

No matter what you DO NOT take Beasley.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Bulls Fans!!! Michael Beasley is yours!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

unreal. unbelievable. and in an i_nstant_, it was like a crap season was instantly forgiven for me. 

the fact the knicks went up a pick to #6? priceless. take that mr. d'antoni. 

was loving it... right up until "stan" gave the 800# for season tickets. 

unbelievable.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Take that, D'Antoni!!


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Well Congrats to you guys!


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

some awesome coaching candidate is going to suddenly make himself available


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Stan could have given a nine thousand digit phone number and i would have patiently, with tears in my eyes, enjoyed every last syllable


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just died.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh man, I was jumping up and down when this happened. We have the #1!!!!!

I say go with Rose, and never have to worry about having a playmaker for the next 10+ years. I'd be happy with Beasley if we got #2, but right now I'm really leaning toward Rose. Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Tony Parker, and even Chauncey Billups have convinced me that a dominant PG is the way to win in today's NBA.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy ****


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Deke said:


> i had a dream we won the lottery. what will you do if we win it?


Deke, are you an oracle?


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

DengNabbit said:


> some awesome coaching candidate is going to suddenly make himself available


Gah. The coaching situation...

I'm still not convinced that D'Antoni was the right move, but man...can you imagine Coach D in Chicago with Rose as his PG? The guy must be kicking himself right now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Case said:


> Oh man, I was jumping up and down when this happened. We have the #1!!!!!
> 
> I say go with Rose, and never have to worry about having a playmaker for the next 10+ years. I'd be happy with Beasley if we got #2, but right now I'm really leaning toward Rose. Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Tony Parker, and even Chauncey Billups have convinced me that a dominant PG is the way to win in today's NBA.


And rose is already bigger and stronger than 3 of those guys, and more athletic than the other one.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Case said:


> Gah. The coaching situation...
> 
> I'm still not convinced that D'Antoni was the right move, but man...can you imagine Coach D in Chicago with Rose as his PG? The guy must be kicking himself right now.


THat's Karma.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy **** I Can't Believe It


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did anyone else have a heart attack when they announced the number 9 pick and it wasn't the bulls. i immediately knew we had that top pick. wooooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!

i am so happy right now.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> And rose is already bigger and stronger than 3 of those guys, and more athletic than the other one.


I'm positively giddy about that.

All Rose has to do is get a shooting coach and spend the summer knocking down jumpers. Hello superstar.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

THEbigO said:


> ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> did anyone else have a heart attack when they announced the number 9 pick and it wasn't the bulls. i immediately knew we had that top pick. wooooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> i am so happy right now.


I think I nearly passed out when Miami's name was called.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

d'antoni could have had d.rose as his pg if he chose chicago now he's f***** biggest mistake in his coaching career
LOL!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jman23 said:


> d'antoni could have had d.rose as his pg if he chose chicago now he's f***** biggest mistake in his coaching career
> LOL!!!


I agree.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I tell ya what, assuming this pick is Derrick Rose which absolutely must be the case, this dreadful season had to be worth it. 

Look at it this way -- if we made the playoffs, we'd still be stuck with a decent but ultimately not champion-worthy team. 

I bet D'Antoni would've re-thought his coaching destination is he'd seen this!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

So, who will start a thread titled, "The official Derrick Rose to Tyrus Thomas and/or Joakim Noah alley-oop dunk thread" ??


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yodurk said:


> I tell ya what, assuming this pick is Derrick Rose which absolutely must be the case, this dreadful season had to be worth it.
> 
> Look at it this way -- if we made the playoffs, we'd still be stuck with a decent but ultimately not champion-worthy team.
> 
> I bet D'Antoni would've re-thought his coaching destination is he'd seen this!


The best part is, I think either way, Beasley or Rose, we can't go wrong.


----------



## Billiken_NH (May 4, 2008)

congrats bulls fans. The scenarios are playing in my head. Pick Beasley then trade Heinrich for a pick to get DJ Augustin. Trade Thomas for David Lee. Trade Noah for a pick to get Love. 

PG: Augustin, Duhon
SG: Hughes, Gordon
SF: Deng, Thabo
PF: Beasley, Lee, 
C: Love, Gooden

then sign Avery Johnson and a veteran big man.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Paxson should be spending all of his time now until the draft looking to package Gordon/Hinrich, Hughes, and maybe Luol. I think a package of these guys and bring in a legit backcourt compliment to Rose. Redd? Carmelo? Marion?

Draft:

Rose

Keep:

Tyrus
Thabo
Gooden
Noah


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

jimmy said:


> Paxson should be spending all of his time now until the draft looking to package Gordon/Hinrich, Hughes, and maybe Luol. I think a package of these guys and bring in a legit backcourt compliment to Rose. Redd? Carmelo? Marion?
> 
> Draft:
> 
> ...


These are two big ifs, but IF we can trade Luol, Hinrich, and next year's #1 for Melo and IF Tyrus can make a semi-leap we could start Rose/Thabo/Melo/Tyrus/Noah. Whooo boy.


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

deng and hinrich for melo

rose/hughes
thabo/gordon
melo/nocioni
tyrus/gooden
noah/gray

im going to pass out


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I just can't believe that the Bulls got number 1! That is unbelievable!

Go Bulls!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Whoa now, Carmelo isn't exact Mr. Team first. I think the one thing we have to do by drafting Rose is retaining Luol Deng. 

Deng will feed off Rose's playmaking in ways you wouldn't think possible. I could see Luol Deng & Derrick Rose having some monster seasons together for the next 10+ years.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Boy, is John Paxson a genius or what?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I Love You!


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

yodurk said:


> Whoa now, Carmelo isn't exact Mr. Team first. I think the one thing we have to do by drafting Rose is retaining Luol Deng.
> 
> Deng will feed off Rose's playmaking in ways you wouldn't think possible. I could see Luol Deng & Derrick Rose having some monster seasons together for the next 10+ years.


i agree


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> That's Karma.



















:yay: KARMA!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :yay: KARMA!!



:lol:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

WOW,

david


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Derrick Rose. Congrats Bulls.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

WTF JUST HAPPENED?

did we really get the first pick?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

The terrible taste of last season is forever gone.

Welcome to the revolution!!!

Man, does it feel awesome.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :yay: KARMA!!


Nice! Did he shave, or just swallow his 'stache?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Knicks fans:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

GB said:


> Knicks fans:


HA! I about fell off my chair laughing there. I never get sick of laughing at the Knicks, I tell ya.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ho.

Lee.

Crap.


Random thoughts in no particular order:

Last season? Don't care.

See you Kirk.

Rose introduced last at player introductions?

That's what you get, Mike D'Antoni. Enjoy the sixth pick and continued cap space hell.

Looks like the Bulls coaching vacancy is pretty appealing now, eh?

Is a consolidation trade and/or salary dump absolutely necessary now? Seems so.

Noah and Tyrus just got better.

I'm dumb for giving up my season tickets 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Noah and Tyrus just got better.



Deng too, and Gooden to a lesser extent.

I think longterm (if Rose is the pick) that you'll see more Thabo at the off-guard too.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I am so thrilled that I have decided am ditching RealGM to come here (at least for right now). I decided to start posting there for 2007-2008; maybe thats why the team sucked that year. In a moment where "stan" was when I had a feeling we would luck out, I am going to take that as an omen and continue posting here.

Even in the worst case scenario that we just dump Hinrich, we have this lineup:

PG - Rose
SG - Thabo
SF - Deng
PF - Tyrus
C - Noah

Bench

Gordon
Nocioni
Gooden
Gray
Curry

Rose is so good that with that lineup alone he could turn Tyrus and Noah into double double guys, send Deng to the All-Star game, and turn Gordon into the second coming of Ginobli and have Nocioni eclipse the legend of Steve Kerr/Pax.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> I am so thrilled that I have decided am ditching RealGM to come here


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow. I've been playing X-Men Legends 2 all day and just came upstairs a little while ago. My phone was flashing and I had a text message from my (Cavs fan) buddy from school saying "Go Bulls!" so I knew something was up. As soon as I got online I saw it, and I've been pumped up ever since (and now I'm catching up on all of these threads)!

What a great night to be a Bulls fan - I'm so excited!

I think a draft party is in order, so we all can party like madmen (or women) when we draft (hopefully) Derrick Rose!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

OMG WE WON THE LOTTERY!!!!!



Deke said:


> i had a dream we won the lottery. what will you do if we win it?


YOU GUYS BETTER GIVE ME MAD REP. my dream was a good luck charm!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deke said:


> OMG WE WON THE LOTTERY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS BETTER GIVE ME MAD REP. my dream was a good luck charm!


Done. :biggrin:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I was at the White Sox game and had a friend relaying the info over the phone... I announced the Bulls lotto win to my section... some kids were going crazy.... they put it up on the scoreboard mid-way through the game and it was glorious.

Woooooo!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Melo looks so appealing now.

Hinrich + Deng + Future 1st for Melo

Rose/ Gordon
Thabo/ Gordon
Melo/ Nocioni
Gooden/ Tyrus
Noah/ Gray

Two young studs, and some of the best role players in the league. 

Grab a good coach and GO!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i still cant believe we won. have we ever had the 1st overall pick?

i just hope we take beasley. either one should be great though and if we do take rose we better trade for some great frontcourt players. ideally elton brand or marion.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Deke said:


> i still cant believe we won. have we ever had the *1st overall pick?*
> 
> i just hope we take beasley. either one should be great though and if we do take rose we better trade for some great frontcourt players. ideally *elton brand* or marion.


I love this post :rofl:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Deke.. :rofl:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Look at all the visitors in the Bulls forum!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i forgot brand was first overall pick. shoot me.


----------

